# New Cross bike, GT GTR Type CX



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

Just picked up this cross bike for riding around on the local trails. I was very impressed with the components on this bike at the price, and it seemed pretty light for a cross bike too, when I got it home I added some eggbeater pedals and the weight was just over 20lbs...

The bike rides great and the rival components and Vista SL wheels are sweet. Bike also comes with a nice Easton cockpit and seatpost, the only thing I did was add pedals and put on my saddle of choice, a Specialized Toupe.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

.....looks like you could get under 20 lbs by removing the spacers and cutting the steer tube?! Looks a nice ride, glad to see GT back in the mix...............thanks for supporting their return.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

Yellow HUDZ and white bar tape - PRO

I'm running Easton Circuits and just ordered their bearing drift due to some very minor play in the hub. I'm heavy and ride really hard. My wheels have held up nicely! 

Those tires look fat - They sit on the rim o.k.?


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice bike!! Do you have a really long torso?


----------



## 45K10 (May 1, 2008)

I am in the market for a new cross bike for my girlfriend and the gt looks pretty good.
Where did you get? What price range?


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

Lord Taipan said:


> Nice bike!! Do you have a really long torso?


No but the seatpost is low in the picture, I moved it up about an inch or so. The top tube is only 53cm, and the stock stem is pretty short, this is a size small.

The tires are also stock, they don't seem that wide to me, says they are 35c, they seem to work just fine.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

45K10 said:


> I am in the market for a new cross bike for my girlfriend and the gt looks pretty good.
> Where did you get? What price range?


I got it at Performance bike which is the local GT dealer in my area. They had them for $1499.00 but I got it for 10% less than that!


----------



## aidforosker (Mar 26, 2008)

just posted a response on WW hahah . saw it there first!


----------

